# Red Cee soda bottle



## shunyadragon (May 8, 2018)

I am new to the forum and just collect bottles during my work on farm buildings, fences, and green houses. 

This is the first stumper I have found. I found an aqua embossed Red Cee 6 fl once, looks like a coke bottle and the script and embossing is similar. Condition very good. It was found with bottles dating 1910? to the 1930's. Nothing on the bottom. I may post a picture.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 8, 2018)

The bottle was found under a farm house under renovation dated from the late 1800's in the rural area of western Orange County west of Hillsborough, NC.


----------



## RCO (May 8, 2018)

it would help if you posted a picture , looks like a straight side coca cola or hobbleskirt bottle ?


----------



## shunyadragon (May 8, 2018)

RCO said:


> it would help if you posted a picture , looks like a straight side coca cola or hobbleskirt bottle ?



It looks like a straight side coca cola. I will post a picture. So far I cannot find any reference to name.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 8, 2018)

Photo of bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 8, 2018)

That's an interesting one, it looks like they were trying to get the idea of the Coke bottle across without doing anything that could get them sued.  I'd certainly classify it as a knockoff of Coca Cola, and a much later one than most of the other knockoffs.  I wonder if they ended up getting sued or not.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 8, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's an interesting one, it looks like they were trying to get the idea of the Coke bottle across without doing anything that could get them sued.  I'd certainly classify it as a knockoff of Coca Cola, and a much later one than most of the other knockoffs.  I wonder if they ended up getting sued or not.



They were most likely sued and production was short lived. In Hillsborough there there was an L-cola(?) that was short lived and sued by Coca Cola.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 8, 2018)

shunyadragon said:


> They were most likely sued and production was short lived. In Hillsborough there there was an L-cola(?) that was short lived and sued by Coca Cola.



Based on the fact that I cannot find any references to the bottle nor the company this bottle may be unique.


----------



## nhpharm (May 9, 2018)

Cool bottle!  I believe it is from Burlington, North Carolina.  I see several advertisements for them in 1934-1935.  The bottles certainly appear to be uncommon.  Interestingly, at some point, the bottles were in the possession of or were used by the Carolina Beverage Company of Graham, North Carolina (owned by John H. Loy), but I'm not sure the connection between the Red Cee Bottling Company and John H. Loy....


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2018)

shunyadragon said:


> It looks like a straight side coca cola. I will post a picture. So far I cannot find any reference to name.




I've seen bottles from Canada in a very similar design , it was used in the 30's for a short period , I have a couple bottles that have a design and shape very similar to this one 

this bottle is for " national beverages " totally unrelated to yours but you can see how its very similar , embossing in the same area and has other features that are the same and 6 oz as well


----------



## shunyadragon (May 9, 2018)

I cleaned the bottle, and it is in mint condition with no chips, scratches nor abrasions.


----------



## kolawars (May 16, 2018)

Red Cee was a line of flavors bottled by local Coca-Cola Bottlers, not an Imitator of Coca Cola.


----------



## shunyadragon (May 16, 2018)

kolawars said:


> Red Cee was a line of flavors bottled by local Coca-Cola Bottlers, not an Imitator of Coca Cola.



Interesting! Puzzled by no reference to Coca Cola nor reference to bottles bottles I can locate.


----------



## S Martin (Feb 12, 2021)

shunyadragon said:


> I am new to the forum and just collect bottles during my work on farm buildings, fences, and green houses.
> 
> This is the first stumper I have found. I found an aqua embossed Red Cee 6 fl once, looks like a coke bottle and the script and embossing is similar. Condition very good. It was found with bottles dating 1910? to the 1930's. Nothing on the bottom. I may post a picture.


Maybe this will help.  Red Cee cola was made around the 1930s for only a couple of years at the Carolina Beverage Company facility in Graham, North Carolina.  The owner of that company was John H. Loy.  The company ceased production during WWII.  They also made other drinks.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Feb 12, 2021)

kolawars said:


> Red Cee was a line of flavors bottled by local Coca-Cola Bottlers, not an Imitator of Coca Cola.


I have also heard this before. I have one of the bottles in question with LGW on base (lauren glass works) and also have heard they are from Burlington NC


----------



## S Martin (Feb 12, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I have also heard this before. I have one of the bottles in question with LGW on base (lauren glass works) and also have heard they are from Burlington NC


The bottle I know also has KGW on the bottom--manufacturer's code???


----------

